# ratt & vince neil concert!!!!



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

did anyone else go? i went friday to see some of my teenage hero's. not the case. the show was cool. slaughter opened up, ratt was second, (the singer was about 25 y/o.) & vince neil(of motley crue) never really like the crue too much. but it was fun. we spent our time makin fun of the fat chicks that might have been smokin hot 15 years ago, but time & gravity were not cool to them!!!!! :yikes: $ 7.50 beers, :tdo12: & all miller(crap) products!! & again i say we had a blast!!!!


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Bolo, who is still left in Ratt. I thought Steven Pearcy quit and I know there lead guitar player died of aids. 

Can the Dude in slaughter still hit the high notes :yikes:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

vince was wrecked by the time the show went down....I guess those guys started drinking in the early afternoon....guess some things never change!! 

Good show at least. Didn't get to see much of it though, got stuck over at the palace all night. Guess all the hotties were back stage after the show, cause there were a boat load....mmmmmm 6' blonds rule!!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i want to say ratt was the guitarist, & drummer. slaughter was mark, & bassist. mark slaughter hit fly to the angels right on! he sounded just like he did 12 years ago when i saw them w/ kiss & faster *****cat!! vince neil was wasted & about 220lbs. lots of audience participation cause he couldn't catch his breath enough to sing the words! lol... 


thanx again for the tickets!!! we had a good time.


----------

